
Better Language Models and Their Implications - Anon84
https://blog.openai.com/better-language-models/#
======
songeater
Is anyone else troubled by them not releasing the source
model/dataset/parameters here? Yes, the technology can be used for malicious
means - but would argue that "DeepFaking" language is FAR less of a problem
than "DeepFaking" video/photo/audio... which already occurs. Seems like they
went back on their charter to share AI developments broadly ("not concentrate
power") under the excuse of "safety."

(These results look fire btw)

------
Deimorz
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19163522](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19163522)

